# Nova midi Chuck on sale $79.99



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Dayton Woodcraft Store
Cross Pointe Centre
175 E. Alex-Bell Rd., Dayton OH 45459 (937) 438-1282 


Dave, the NOVA Precision Midi Chuck is ideal for mini and midi lathes, and is great for turning small projects on larger lathes. It is $20 off this month and includes 25mm jaws, 50mm jaws, a wood worm screw and is compatible with many popular accessories. Hurry into your Dayton Woodcraft before they are all gone!



Enjoy!


Kyle Crabtree
Woodcraft eMail Editor


----------

